# Long Beach Custom Shirts - Quality pics



## kingkelly (May 21, 2008)

http://lbcsp.com

I was hitup by member BandPrints on this board telling me I should try out his DTG service after I had a good experience with Wordans.

T-shirts came in the mail yesterday and I gotta say they beat Wordans already excellent quality. LBC uses FreeJets to print direct to garment, and the two shirts I ordered were a bit cheaper than wordans, and quality was the best I've seen so far.

I tested out very small writing on the shirts, as well as thick to thin strokes, solid blocks of color, and high res stock photos. Everything came back pretty dang nice.

The biggest pro I noticed over the other online DTG printers was the crispness in the prints, and there was no blurring or fuzzy edges anywhere.

The print on the white t-shirt was as good as it gets, ink sunk nicely into the fabric, bright colors.

The print on the grey shirt was very good too. I did notice the colors were a good bit faded but thats unavoidable when printing on a darker garment. Im not sure if you an put down a layer of white like in silkscreening? Or if it would even do anything with DTG?

Overall a very positive experience, cheaper than any of the robots online, and I could deal with the guy over email pretty easily. Sent him a PNG, told him exact dimensions, had lots of blank shirts to choose from (went with Cotton Heritage) and boom, printed it out a few days later and had it shipped to my work.

Heres some quality pics. Theres a bit of shine that the camera picks up that may look like cracks in the ink, but its just spotlights above. Black ink is solid as can be.


----------

